
Twitter is killing off Vine - kgwgk
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13437576/twitter-killing-vine
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

